# RCI info on MS announement



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2008)

Did my call this morning for Thanksgiving 09 reservations. Listening to the RCI stuff before being transfered.

We will have the option(god knows what the point totals will be) to trade into 16 "high-end" fractionals. Registry collection?

Just thought I would pass this along, supposedly the RCI info should be on the DVC member website any day now. If any one cares.:zzz: 

First time making a reservation since the changes went in. No problem getting a GV at SSR for 11/20-11/27.  The boat anchor(sister) has decided to try Disney again. This will be me  in 11 months. :hysterical:


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 20, 2008)

The registry collection is not a big deal, but I will be curious to see the collection of "approved" resorts that DVC will be allowed to attempt exchanges into. 

Good luck with that anchor. I have been resisting on planning extended family Disney trips.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 21, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> The registry collection is not a big deal, but I will be curious to see the collection of "approved" resorts that DVC will be allowed to attempt exchanges into.
> 
> Good luck with that anchor. I have been resisting on planning extended family Disney trips.



I've stayed at one of the registry collection. Very,Very nice, so nice I almost coughed up the money, but couldn't figure out what to do with those darn mud weeks(which is what shows up in the Registry collection exchange).

I think I will have a pool on how many times the anchor changes her mind about going in this 11 month period. If you want in, go with a really high number. :hysterical: 


I'm interested also in seeing what RCI "regular" resorts are okay for us DVC.  With my 2 weeks I got with my MI affiliated RCI purchase, I was pretty happy with what I was able to exchange for. Skiing Pres week at Boyne, MI and a 2br on the Big Island for July 2010. Better than a stick in the eye, for 2 weeks I got for free.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been calling DVC a lot lately (I have points to use up soon), and I am sooo sick of that RCI announcement!  They make you listen to the whole thing before you can talk to Member Services about a reservation.

Didn't DVC say that more information about RCI will be available on December 22nd?  That's tomorrow!



Twinkstarr said:


> .....I'm interested also in seeing what RCI "regular" resorts are okay for us DVC.  With my 2 weeks I got with my MI affiliated RCI purchase, I was pretty happy with what I was able to exchange for. Skiing Pres week at Boyne, MI and a 2br on the Big Island for July 2010. Better than a stick in the eye, for 2 weeks I got for free.


Twinkstarr, I live in Michigan and would love to pick up some weeks in MI at a low cost!   Wherever did you find free Michigan weeks?  Michigan weeks are generally quite hard to find.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 22, 2008)

The info is on DVC's site, now. Man, there is hardly anything for Maui. I still can't believe they didn't dual affiliate (laughter). I am so glad I own a Marriott in addition to my DVC points.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 22, 2008)

Those Registry Destinations point requirements are ridiculous!!!!

The Caribbean destinations are really disappointing too.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 22, 2008)

littlestar said:


> The info is on DVC's site, now. Man, there is hardly anything for Maui. I still can't believe they didn't dual affiliate (laughter). I am so glad I own a Marriott in addition to my DVC points.



I haven't found much in Maui in RCI period that I would want to stay at(with my RCI week). DVC has really edited that list. 

The Shell Beachboy in Kauai is supposed to be really nice.


Like you I'm glad I have my Starwood week in II.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 22, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Those Registry Destinations point requirements are ridiculous!!!!
> 
> The Caribbean destinations are really disappointing too.



If you want to ski in Park City or Beaver Creek/Vail not many options either.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't even get the link to work when I click it.  

It will be interesting to see what trades people get.  I know, I'll never use it because we are always in the borrow mode but we might one day when we are older.  But then, again maybe not...


----------



## jmatias (Dec 22, 2008)

Still waiting to see how we trade into DVC via RCI.

Jen


----------



## fsmith2845 (Dec 22, 2008)

jmatias said:


> Still waiting to see how we trade into DVC via RCI.
> 
> Jen



Been wondering that myself..   anyone heard any gossip on this at all??


----------



## jdetar (Dec 24, 2008)

..wonders as well..


----------



## durrod (Dec 24, 2008)

All the information is posted at the DVC member web site.


----------



## madouglas3 (Dec 28, 2008)

I did not see any point charts for a studio deposit, it appears DVC members will only be able to deposit points for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom unit.  

I wonder how many DVC members will deposit 900 points for a 2 bedroom Registry Destination resort? Maintenance fees for 900 points will be over $4000.

Mary Ann


----------

